# Adiviná donde está... (VIII)



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Adivina donde está...(VIII)








*Algo de musica chicos...*




*Comida y fiesta!!! sírvanse!!! chivitos, pizza y cerveza!!!*

























*Donde?? DONDE??? donde....???*

Acertijo planteado en el anterior...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno...arranquemos!!! me sivo una cervecita!!!

buceo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, yo iba a proponer que lo abriera alguno de los muchachos nuevos, como es costumbre ... será para la próxima vez...
Edificio Ciudadela.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

si..es el ciudadela...yo dudé por que no recordaba esos agujeritos


veremos que dice seba, pero esta mas que claro.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Me recuerda al mar y cielo de buceo jeje


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

veremos que dice Seba...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Nort !!! 
Mientras esperamos, don Cacho... me explica su avatar ? siempre por preguntar y al final me olvido..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajaja....los dejo esperando Seba, debo partir por hoy...saludos a la barra!!!

pd: el avatar es un personaje del cine llamado Wilson (por la marca de la pelota)...de la Pelicula Naufrago.Era el compañero imaginario durante el tiempo que estuvo solo en una isla el protagonista (tom Hanks). Si es amante del cine, se la recomiendo ver.

abrazo y saludos a todos


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Exelente movie!!!:applause:



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> bueno...arranquemos!!! me sivo una cervecita!!!


Sirvase nomás que es gratis por se la inauguracion:banana:


uruguay360 said:


> Bueno, yo iba a proponer que lo abriera alguno de los muchachos nuevos, como es costumbre ... será para la próxima vez...
> Edificio Ciudadela.


Yo nunca habia armado uno de estos, pero ta, ya está hecho... los nuevos que esperen.
Muy bien, correctisimo, le toca uruguay.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Bien Uruguay pone una dificil por cierto Cacho esa es muy buena obra jejejejeje 

¿alguien sabe de que es mi avatar?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Que buenos que estan los chivitos Seba

Me gusta el nuevo boliche

A ver que pone Uruguay para adivinar...
Mientras me tomo una cerveza ....
mmmmm....la pista de baile esta muy buena....

Un poco de musica por aca que se esta juntando gente

Lionel.... Cantate algo 

A bailar todos!!! a bailar!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nort: la verdad que ni idea, che... que es ?? 
Gracias Cacho, ya la vi, pero no lo recuerdo el detalle, gracias !
Veamos.. por donde navega esta góndola ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Parque Rodo puede ser?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Che despues de la joda de anoche...quedaron todos calladitos....


Acaba de venir un muchaho a pedir trabajo al boliche...
a ver si les gusta.

Dice que canta.....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

pahh, no sera en arenal grande casi cerro largo ? hay un lugar que le recuerdo igual, solo que del lado de la derecha habia muchos arboles de palta pegados a la pared de la casa, que los pudieron haber sacado...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos diasssssss :goodnight


Ni idea Troésma... creo que nunca lo ví... pero por tirar nomás, Centro o Cordón??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Milonguero viejo nomá !!! es efectivamente en Arenal Grande esquina Cerro Largo !!! asi que le esperamos...
Fernando: yo a Jason Mraz lo quiero siempre en mi cuadro, me ha gustado partircularmente el primer disco Waiting for my rocket to come, y el morocho de la percusion es un crá... tal vez podamos tenerlo en los primeros dias de febrero ya que por esas fechas se viene hasta el norte de Brasil, Fortaleza ... creo que Bahía... no estaria mal verlo en la palya toamndo unas caipirinhas...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buen dia...como va la barra!!!

arranco con unos matecitos!!!!

troesma: es lejos del centro? para el lado de maroñas?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

y si. que queres, me crie casi sentado alli en esos escalones !! jugabamos al futbol en la calle, no pasaban casi coches porque hasta los omnibus iban por Fdez Crespo que era doble mano....era donde con la barra de amigos nos juntabamos y la casa que se ve el lateral era de Esteban, amigo hasta el dia de hoy.
El edificio de la izquerda esta pegado al lugar que mencione ayer en el foro, dentro de LA RAMBLA, donde cree un tema (desde el departamento 20 o algo asi), y muchas veces trepabamos al fondo del lugar que mencione desde estos apartamentos....

_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70446335&highlight=#post70446335

bueno, muy cerca de donde vivi toda la vida hay dos lugares creo que en muy malas condiciones pero interesantes. y otro que no se como estara ahora.

1) en fdez crespo entre paysandy y cerro largo, a mitad de cuadra, casi pegado al excine miami y actual sala de conciertos, habia un conventillo notable, iba alli porque habia amigos de la niñez vivian ahi. ahora estaba cerrado, pero si se pudiera ver algo de ese lugar estaria creo yo muy bien. como para llegar con mucho dinero y armar alli boliches, talleres culturales, artesanias, tanguerias, de todo.

2) el estacionamiento de ambualancias del MSP de la esquina de paysandu y arenal grande es increible, los techos, los ventanales, si estuviera en buen estado .....
aparece el lugar en uno de los ultimos videos del cuarteto de nos.

*3) a media cuadra del estacionamiento mencionado, por arenal grande, y en la misma acera, hay un local que hasta hace nada era una gomeria en malas condiciones. yo conoci ese lugar cuando habia una empresa de publicidad, hace mucho. alli habia originalmente unas caballerisas, todavia hoy se puede descubri como pudo ser originalmente. (cuando parece que termina el local hay una puerta al medio, mas alta que el nivel del suelo del local, y si salis hay un jardin muy grande, todo el centro de la manzana, cuando yo iba alli (entrabamos a robar fruta de los arboles por las azoteas..., el local estuvo abandonado 10 años) eran pastos, arboles con frutas tipo higos, paltas, manzanas y mas....eso ya no debe existir, pero lo interesante para el foro son lo que era caballeriza.*un saludo_

bueno, ya busco una imagen....ya vaaaa


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

uhh, no era para menos !! que casualidad...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La conocia si ! pero tu acertijo logró confundirme, no la reconocí de primera, la palabra Alfarería fue la que me hizo recordar inmediatamente. Ya subo gente...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Luego de la siesta reparadora... acertijo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Alfareria.... no?:lol:
> 
> CHe fer, que buenas canciones pusiste!!!! y que demás el muchacho que va a cantar en el bar, bien tranqui se ve:banana:


Seba entonce te parece que le damos una changa pa los fines de semana..jee jeee:lol:

No la viste a la profe como bailaba con el morocho en el baile de la inauguracion...jeee jeeee:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che... y de las muchacha con trenzas que me dicen...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Che... y de las muchacha con trenzas que me dicen...


Viste que energia uru

Este boliche se puso bueno chee......esta cada dia mejor :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bueno... yo me referia a la foto que subí... ustedes la ven ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si la veo...ni idea....digamos en la rambla pa empezar por algun lado


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Fernando A said:


> Seba entonce te parece que le damos una changa pa los fines de semana..jee jeee:lol:
> 
> No la viste a la profe como bailaba con el morocho en el baile de la inauguracion...jeee jeeee:banana::banana::banana:


No la vi, estaba justo en mi sarandonga:lol:

Esa muchacha con trenzas es en el banco central en la ciudad vieja, el brou no?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Seba ...la profe estaba toda de negro y tenida de rubia :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La sede central del brou es correcto, Seba.. adelante con lo suyo...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buena Seba...:applause:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Fernando A said:


> Seba ...la profe estaba toda de negro y tenida de rubia :lol:


Ehhhh? yo la conocía pelirroja...


uruguay360 said:


> La sede central del brou es correcto, Seba.. adelante con lo suyo...


:banana:
Acetijo...










Fernando A said:


> Buena Seba...:applause:


Gracias!!!:hug:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ciudad Vieja Seba ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Holaaaaaaaaa!!!! Qué genial está está el boliche recién inaugurado!!! Muy bueno el chivito y la música también!!

Veo que falta Pablito hno: ... Milonguero, poné una foto tuya bailando tango, animateeee, vos sos todo un Troesma de la danza!!

Les cuento que, para variar, no puedo ver las fotos. Sí los videos ... así que me divertí mucho viendo los videos!!! y los comentarios de uds!!  Algo es algo ...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Pero entonces te perdiste parte de la presentacion, y la imagen principal de este thread con sherlock holmes como protagonista que pasa con esa pc? y las imagenes?
Abrazo!!!:hug:



uruguay360 said:


> Ciudad Vieja Seba ?


No es, uruguaykay:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro Cordón ? me hace acordar al Hipodromo en realidad...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Centro! es correctisimo... ahora a ver en que parte del centro...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Por Avenida del Libertador Seba?

Hola profe

Vio el nuevo boliche....le gusta el muchacho que va a cantar los fines de semana?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Profe

Milonguero anduvo ayer por aca
Tambien se perdio el ultimo dia del boliche que cerramos ?
El milonguero se adivino unas fotos increibles y conto las  historias de su milonga.
No me vio bailar tango con Lola mi senora en el otro boliche?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Podes ampliar la foto o la info ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno gente...los dejo hasta el lunes!!!!
seba nos dejó medio tirados hoy,  nahh todo bien!
que gane el manya hoy!!!!

buen finde!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chau Cacho que descanses y ojalá que gane el bolso :lol: :lol: :lol:.

¡Abrazo!.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chau Cacho y que gane el manya !!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uy quedé en minoría hno:, :lol:.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya vendrá alguien y lo auxiliará !! que haremos Pablito? largamos una "endemientras" ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Largue, largue mientras destapo una black y traigo las copas del freezer .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Seba es el edificio que esta en San Jose y Ejido ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Larga vos pablito que aca no tengo nada, dale vos por favor y despues seguimos, podras ? igual largamos las blacks... Fernando, largamos una "endemientras" porque seba no aparece...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok deme uno minutos que busco algo y subo, ¿ojeó las empanadas?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

estan prontas, mire que puse con queso cebolla y panceta...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> San Jose y Herrera y Obes


No es...


Fernando A said:


> Seba es el edificio que esta en San Jose y Ejido ?


No es...

No estan tomando en cuenta unos datos que les dí, la fachada correspondiente no da a la calle pero la otra o el edificio en si si da a la calle, en este caso la calle san josé como dijo fer, pero no es precisamente con ejido...Ahora amplio foto !!!

Cacho, sorry!!! mis sobrinos, mis sobrinos!!!:lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No creo, ¿pero será el Mercado de la Abundancia Seba? en San José esq Aquiles Lanza.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

que buenas las empanadas...mmmmm!!1


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No ya sé, creo que se trata del Palacio Piria, sede de la Suprema Corte de Justicia.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^No pero cerquísima:lol:
Creo que ahora si esta regalada la cosa...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ta entonces enfrente, el ex edificio Onda.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

San Jose y paraguay


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> Ta entonces enfrente, el ex edificio Onda.


No no no... pablito...cerquita del anterior...al menos que haya sido el edificio de la onda, pero no lo creo, ahora en el acertijo hay un prestigioso café de ....


Fernando A said:


> San Jose y paraguay


No fer... a ver quien lo dice primero!!! ahora tiene que salir


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

El ex-edificio de la onda


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Es café Tribunales Seba al lado del hotel? si es ahí si es el ex edificio de ONDA donde ahora están los juzgados.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Es el Balmoral Plaza ? Yo no se lo que hay ahora por que estoy fuera hace 21 anios


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> ¿Es café Tribunales Seba al lado del hotel? si es ahí si es el ex edificio de ONDA donde ahora están los juzgados.


Entonces si pablito!!! ganaste desde el post anterior es que con los exs no me llevo muy bien:lol: porque no se que habia antes


Fernando A said:


> Es el Balmoral Plaza ? Yo no se lo que hay ahora por que estoy fuera hace 21 anios


No, es el palacio de los tribunales, el cafe mas precisamentekay:

Bueno pablito, su turno y disculpe la confusionkay:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejeje si si, sucede muy a menudo Seba.

A ver que me dicen:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1::guns1:
Si entendi bien es el edificio de la onda. 
Y yo lo dije primero:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ay siiiiiiiiiiiii, es verdad!!!! perdón perdón!!!!!!!! creo que me equivoqué mal, el que lo dijo primero fue fer... bueno, hecho el quilombo no se como arreglarlo, y ahora ya tenemos a pablin posteando... perdón a ambos!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:nuts:Sorry


Pablito lo habia dicho y yo no le habia entendido bien ---crei que dijo enfrente al ex edificio de la onda:nuts:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Ahora me fijé y si, pablito habia dicho antes... todo solucionadokay:

Bueno pablito, en zona costera?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejeje que lío que se armó, pero si creo que había dicho antes que Fernando. Yo aguardaba por que Seba lo confirmara.

No es barrio costero Seba.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:hug:
plaza de la bandera?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la pelota... "la combinación" ??? centro cordon ? monumento o monolito ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Fernando, no es la Plaza de la Bandera.

Tampoco es un monumento ni monolito troesma, es una inscripción en el piso que no está ni en el Centro ni en el Cordón.

¿Saca ud la otra bandeja de empanadas?.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo no tengo hambre, fer se me enojó y me siento mal por los tantos errores

:lol:

Bueno, como una para no despreciar, pero empiezo y no termino!!!:lol:
Eso no es en la rural del prado? y en el barrio¿?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ciudad vieja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sacamos la otra bandeja... jamon y queso... carne con bastante picante...
fuera de bvar artigas ? en una plaza ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Seba no es en la Rural. El troesma ya te sacó las empanadas.

Tampoco es la Ciudad Vieja, Fernando. ¿Que temperatura hay por ahí ahora?.

Es fuera de Bvar Artigas y es en una cuasi Plaza, troesma.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No se....creo que hay como 5 bajo cero o algo asi


Sera por Belvedere ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No tampoco es por Belvedere. ¡Que lo tiró que frío!, le vamos a mandar un plato de buseca .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


SebaFun said:


> Yo no tengo hambre, y me fer se me enojó siento mal por los tantos errores
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...



LLORE LLORE

Todavia me tengo que cobrar la del video de Michael Jackson...a proposito Seba no se dio una vueltita por la frase del dia hoy ?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Plaza cuba?¿


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Victor Haedo es la que antiguamente era Dante, la continuación de la calle Mercedes.


Ahora si ...graciashno:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

monumento ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> perfecto.


HOLA GENTE

Más fácil imposible. La entrada a la cripta de la iglesia de San Francisco en la CV, en diagonal al BROU sede central


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es un cementerio..


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Nadie mejor que Emilio !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Emilio !!! es correcto como usted bien sabe...!!! esperamos lo suyo...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

A ver qué encuentro en el baul de fotos...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Les tiro una re-fácil. La sacaría un niño de cinco años con los ojos vendados.
JAJAJA


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

perfecto !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

es que yo no tengo cinco años !!! nose, pero me parece el palacio taranco...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> es que yo no tengo cinco años !!! nose, pero me parece el palacio taranco...


Jajajaja muy bien, de una.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Me gano de mano


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

rapido antes que la aplastena la pobre !!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ciudad vieja ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

si, Fernando !


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Brou casa central


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

mmmnnnooo, no es el banco republica.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

me voy a leer... hasta manhana.. no te pierdas emilio !!! estas de vacaciones loco !!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hasta manana


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:hug:
Chau Seba


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Noop


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mas precisamente Cordón, no ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:


uruguay360 said:


> Uf ! la sacaste super rapido !!


Esta esta buena para la frase del dia...:banana::banana::banana:


Siii es Cordon....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernando A said:


>


Traigoooo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> Esta esta buena para la frase del dia...:banana::banana::banana:


Y pensar que podia haber dicho exactamente lo contrario !!!:nuts:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Eduardo Acevedo?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Asi esta mejor !!! :lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No, no es Eduardo Acevedo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La flauta che que està bravo y eso que son pocas las calles con Plátanos...

Mmmm ¿Arenal Grande?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No, no es Arenal Grande....Si...son pocas las calles por eso no te doy mas pistas


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas noches!!!

Será por Uruguay??


.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenas noches Tatito
No ...no es por Uruguay
Lea las pistas por descarte Tatito


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... Juan Paullier ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No Troesma ...no es J. Paullier


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno me voy a acomodar en la barra porque la verdad que no tengo idea, ¿que les sirvo?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> La flauta che que està bravo y eso que son pocas las calles con Plátanos...


eso mismo pensaba... ??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

tonces tristan narvaja... aunque creo que no...
una black maestro...!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Yo quiero una Patricia ...
No se achiquen que es bien facil

No es Tristan Narvaja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Marcha una black y una patty...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

la primera impresion ...y la voy a mantener deberia ser al norte de 18 y hacia afuera de Magallanes... por los arboles, por el ancho de la calle... me da un poco de verguenza seguir tirando fruta asi...martin c. martinez...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Efectivamente Troesma......para ese lado


No es Martin C Martinez


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

vamos a recapitular... es al norte de 18? porque eso me parece que todavia no lo contestaste...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si se lo acabo de contestar ...al norte de 18 dy para afuera de Magallanes


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, perdon mientras lo escribia no habia visto ese mensaje !:nuts:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno
Sirvanse un faina mientras adivinan


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me parece que mientras adivinamos nos vamos a comer todo la bandeja... yo me voy a tirar un ratito para atras a descansar, ya pense todas las calles que podrian ser...o ya estan dichas o no me parecen y no quiero nombrarlas de a una... la verdad que no me doy cuenta....


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No se achique
No estan todas nombradas


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Puse mas pizza en el horno....ya veo que estan lentos hoy


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmm... Será por Jackson??




.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pah pero que lujo esas pizzas Fernando.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaaaaaaa... como están esas pizzas a la parrilla!!!


Yo quieroooooooo



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Siii Tatito
Es por Jackson

Siga usted y sirvanse que estan calentitas


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que nivel esas pizzas !!!! epaaaa, como por Jackson ? uh, yo habia entendido al norte de 18 !!!! soy un salame !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Solo valía con la calle?? No hacía falta dar la ubicación exacta??



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

uuuuuhhhh !!!gran error mio es al sur
Como yo siempre miro el centro hacia la rambla se me cambiaron los puntos cardinales
es al sur ...sii
Perdon


Si Tatito bastaba con la calle ...es un edificio privado sin nada importante


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno no se como arreglar esto, pero vvamos a decir que usted Troesma tiro por Emilio hoy asi que se lo damos a Tatito

Disculpee !!!
Que el frio me congelo las neuronas


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No pasa nada Fer !!! yo le erro a cada rato este por oeste !!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:hug::hug:

Bueno Troesma

Vamos a esperar a Tatito



A mi se me complica un poco todo esto porque no solo no puedo sacar fotos y me tengo que arreglar con lo que encuentro en la internet sino que tampoco las se achicar para postearlas y estoy un poco limitado...Ya voy a aprender. :lol:kay:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno a ver... es fácil creo...











.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ciudad vieja Tatito?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm... no, no es CV Nando...



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Prado


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> :hug::hug:
> 
> Bueno Troesma
> 
> ...


por supuesto Fer !!!
para achicar las fotos ahora te paso algo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

eso es trocen


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno gracias


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> eso es trocen


Si señor... está en el Centro 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

edificio La Alcaldia de Surraco y Topolanski, en 18 y rio branco !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pa que peleador Troésma... jejeje... hasta con los nombres de los arquitectos y todo, con ud. no se puede!!!




















Exacto!!! Todo suyo...

Y de paso... hasta mañana... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amigos, lo mismo digo !!! hasta manhana!!! aaajuuummmmmmm!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

La verdad que ni idea 
No lo iba a divinar ni que me dijeran donde estaba
Hata manana


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chau, hasta mañana. Déjeme las llaves troesma que yo cierro...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Chau, hasta mañana. Déjeme las llaves troesma que yo cierro...


Aqui tiene Pablito...pero no se olvide que Troesma tiene que abrir manana

Hasta manana


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buen día a todossss .... y nuevamente felicitaciones al Troesma que volvió a ganarrrr!!!

Hoy es el cumple de Doña Chiruste, así que vine temprano a traer la torta.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenaaassss, por suerte tengo otra copia de las llaves...pero Pablito se ve que ya entró, debe haber ido a hacer algun mandado...
Bueno, yo levanto las cortinas...
Pero por cambio de planes dejo el boliche abiertoy me voy.. van a tener que seguir sin mi, asi que adelanteeee !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oppaaaaa, es verdad !!! feliz cumple Letty !!!!! que pases bien !!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

que bueno !!!
como sabia que traias la torta tenia media armada la mesa pal desayuno grupal, te parece que la torta mas los platitos alcanzara para la manada, mira que viene "aquel que vos sabes " y se morfa todo...........












y habia pensado, que al ser domingo, no estaria mal tirar estos bichitos a las brasas mas tarde....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

me puedo sentar en cualquier lado ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenassss, ¿como anda la barra del peine fino?. Troesma menos mal que pudo abrir, es que fuí a buscar las cosas que anotó ayer para el cumple de Doña Letty, se las dejé en la cocina. ¿Me pasa un mate?.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> me puedo sentar en cualquier lado ?


Va a sonar feo, pero, no tenias otros planes? :lol:

Y bueno, con esa torta y esas cosas no te culpo!!!

Feliz cumple letty!!!!:banana: a festejar... por cierto, alguien puede comenzar a hacer que el boliche se mueva? pongan imagen! jajaja


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenass

Llegue un poco tarde 

Quedo algo por ahi?


FELIZ CUMPLE LETTY
Prepare unos jugos para que no esten a pico seco









Salud:cheers:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Encontre algo facilito para empezar


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es una de las puertas de acceso a la Catedral Metropolitana... :tongue3:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Asi es Parlanchin

Y esa foto la saco usted verdad? ..jee jee :lol::lol::lol:

Adelante .. es su turno


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Fernando A said:


> Asi es Parlanchin
> 
> Y esa foto la saco usted verdad? ..jee jee :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Adelante .. es su turno


Mmmmm no recuerdo que sea mía esa foto, pero puede ser... 

Bueno dejo una muy reconocilble, ¿dónde es? :banana:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Puede ser Palacio Legislativo?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Fernando A said:


> Puede ser Palacio Legislativo?


Correctísimo Fer, te toca subir...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Seguimos con los faroles


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Alguien va a tomar una cerveza
Sirvanse que es canilla libre


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Va a sonar feo, pero, no tenias otros planes? :lol:
> 
> Y bueno, con esa torta y esas cosas no te culpo!!!
> 
> Feliz cumple letty!!!!:banana: a festejar... por cierto, alguien puede comenzar a hacer que el boliche se mueva? pongan imagen! jajaja


Que paso Seba?
Te desapareciste


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Se trata, a mi modesto entender, del Jardín Botánico y gracias por la chela bien helada... :tongue2:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No Parlancho, pero para ese lado vas bien


Ya estan prontos los chorizos


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

yo lo prefiero al pan, alcanzame por favor el tomate, donde quedo la mayonesa ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Milonguero....pase y sirvase a gusto


Hay mas en la parilla


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahi tiene un choripan


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Que me dice del farolito?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Le sirvo un vino ?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Se trata de la casa-quinta de Máximo Santos, donde actualmente funciona el Museo de la Memoria... 

Gracias por el asado, así da gusto participar de este
juego... kay:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:banana:Correcto Parlancho...Es la quinta de Santos ex museo de Antropologia y ahora museo de la memoria... sobre Avda. de las Instrucciones :banana::banana:

Siga usted


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Muy bien parlanchines, digánme donde está ubicado este edificio...


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

centenario y 8 de octubre?


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

es en el interior no?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No... es en las afueras de Montevideo,, pero no muy afuera


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Como pista te puedo decir que tiene relacion con mi ultimo acertijo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Puede ser el Cottolengo Don Orione en Av de las Instrucciones y Bvar. Batlle y Ordoñez?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Andas encaminado , pero segui un poco mas


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

NO COME NADA PABLITO ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Sirvase 

:cheers:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

AQUI TIENE CHIMICHURRI


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah muy bueno todo Fernando, muchas gracias kay:.

¿Ha de ser el Hogar Español?, por Av de las Instrucciones.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

NO...EL HOGAR ESPANOL ESTA POR INSTRUCCIONES HACIA MILLAN....ESTO ES MAS AFUERA
PASANDO EL COTTOLENGO


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Aunque esto quede descolgado! jaja 

Gracias por la torta, por el desayuno ( que ni los hoteles brasileros son tan lindos che) por los chorizos y por los jugos!! estaba todo de rechupete ( ahora que soy viejita puedo usar esas palabras jeje) 

gracias gente por los saludos!!! 

besos


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola Letty

Espero que hayas pasado bien

Antes de irte

ROMPE LA PINATA


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Otra pista para el acertijo
Esta en un lugar religioso muuuuyyyy conocido


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas a toda la barra!!!! espero esten todos mas que bien!!!

fer: es el templo que está en la gruta del Lourdes...?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Cacho...faaa! debe ser nomas !!! a ver que dice el amigo Fer...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

en ura hora me las pico....si llego a embocar...cedo mi lugar y mañana subo una.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Sí, ciertamente es esa iglesia


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola 
Disculpen la demora
Si Cacho... es la parroquie El Salvador de la Gruta de Lourdes en Avda. de las Instrucciones


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buen dia la barra....arranco la ronda con unos matecitos..les dejo una bicoca!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

El templo de La cruz de Cno. Carrasco


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

así es Fer...resultó ser muy facil!!!! Camino Carrasco casi Bolivia.

Nuevamente su turno...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenos dias a todos !! esperamos lo suyo Fer !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guennnassssss, ¿como anda la barra del peine fino?. Me acomodo en la barra mientras aguardamos lo de Don Fernando. ¿Quien quiere un mate?.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno ahi tienen otro farolito










Bueno yo le acepto Pablito


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos diassss... vayan colgando los globos y las guirnaldas para el cumple de Pablito!!! :banana::banana::banana:

El muy humilde entró sin decir nada :lol:


Jardín Botánico??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El Blanes. hola a todos !! llegaron !


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

FELIZ CUMPLEANIOS PABLITO


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

El Blanes es correcto Troesma

Siga usted


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don Pablito: quiero desearle un muy feliz cumple y le acepto un matecito!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:Algun carro alegorico Troesma ?....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Mira que linda ala tiene mi sombrero... jejeje


Por el Cordón Troésma??


Ya de paso para el cumple de Pablito traje unos quesos que me arrimó un amigo francés del Percy, este hombre tiene amigos en todos lados!!

Sirvansé...




















.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Que bueno Tatito.....esta muy rico todo esto!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Troesma...es una casona en el Prado ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Je ! si, la verdad que parece un carro.!!! es por el cordon, sí, Tatito. y me sirvo unos quesitos, como no !


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aca traigo unos francesitos Pablo..


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

La verdad que no tengo idea Troesma .Debe ser algun
Lamentablemente me tengo que ir y no vuelvo hasta mas tarde
Pablito que pases un lindo dia 
Vuelvo para la torta...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dale Fer ! nos "vemos " mas tarde...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero que lujo ver el boliche así para celebrar mi cumple. Muchas gracias a todos por pasar por acá, los saludos y lo que arrimaron para compartir, de lujo los quesos Tatin y esos Jesuitas espectaculares Fernando .

Troesma serà la nueva sede del PIT-CNT en Jackson esq Guaná o Charrua, ahora no recuerdo cual es la esquina...


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Yo traje el mejor dulce de leche del mundo ¿Quien quiere?










Estoy harto de comer el de Conaprole jaja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Nort, muchas gracias .
No soy muy amigo del dulce de leche pero un poco voy a probar.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

que tengas un muy buen feliz cumpleaños Pablo!!!!! que lo pases de lujo!!!.


ahora sos pablito 29? o el 28 es por otra cosa?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah ! no hay problema, dejeme ell dulce a mi ! mire... no es la sede del pit cnt, pero por ser su cumple se la vamos a dar por ganada, cualquier cosa que usted tire hoy esta bien ... *bueno, en serio, si, es la sede del pit cnt, el viejo cine Opera del anho 1938. Venga lo suyo nomas !*


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito: andas por el norte, no ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

*¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple, Pablito!!!!*

Pablín querido: si serás crá ... que te hicieron 2 hilos ... sí, 2 (dos), no sé en cual postear, jajaja!!!! Así que te voy dejando el regalo por acá. A pasarla bien, Pablito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vamos a poner un poco de ritmo a la tarde. Y si arrancamos con los Rolling? Gimme Shelter!!! grita Jagger y aparece Lisa Fischer en los coros... genial!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

|Hola Ceci !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenasssss, jajaja Ceci es que se des-coordinaron los amigos Cacho y Nort . 
Les agradezco pila a los dos por la idea de los hilos y a todos ustedes por honrarme con su maravillosa amistad además de los cálidos saludos que me brindaron por los distintos medios un fuerte y apretado abrazo a todos, el video ya lo estoy haciendo sonar a full.

Troesma ando por el S pero visitando a las tías viejas que andan con unas nanas y se les complica venir a visitarme, así que bueno hago la recorrida.

Ya suboooo....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> que tengas un muy buen feliz cumpleaños Pablo!!!!! que lo pases de lujo!!!.
> 
> 
> ahora sos pablito 29? o el 28 es por otra cosa?


Mil perdones Cacho por no responder en el post anterior :bash: :bash: :bash:

Muchas gracias por tu palabras, la verdad que es todo un gusto que te hayas incorporado al foro y en especial al boliche de Adiviná, sos un grande de verdad .

Jejejeje y si ahora debo ser Pablito 29 o Pablito pa los amigos.

¡Abrazo!.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tranqui Pablito ! deles unos besos a las tías viejas y después suba tranquilo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno acá vamos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cómo me podés con estos carteles Pablito !!!!! jejeje !!! es efectivamente la frase latina "mens sana in corpore sano" ? Montevideo? edificio privado ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

por el color del cielo...el nivel de salinidad en la construccion y el oxido del alambre...deduzco que esta relativamente en un barrio cerca de la costa puede ser? :lol: :lol:
que sanata!!!!

pd:graciabó tambien por las palabras...las mias, merecidas las tiene.
Y lo de que soy grande no es tan así...vos sos mas grande! :lol: ya que el 31 (faltan 13) recien me tocan a mi cumplir los 29!!! jejeej (nos queda 1 año para agarrar el expreso!!!) :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Tamo ahí Cacho :lol: :lol: :lol:.

Es en Montevideo troesma, la frase es correcta y como dice Cacho es barrio costero.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Bella Vista?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Cacho, más para el E.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> No Cacho, más para el E.


Palermo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Más al E, Nort.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Deberia suponer un lugar dedicado al deporte o la medicina ? ...Colonia de vacaciones ? buceo Malvin ? la rambla mismo ?


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Deberia suponer un lugar dedicado al deporte o la medicina ? ...Colonia de vacaciones ? buceo Malvin ? la rambla mismo ?


Marconi :nuts:?

No de verdad Punta carretas o talvez Malvin o buceo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es un lugar dedicado al deporte pero no está en la Rambla y se me fue muy al E.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Repito: ¿Lezica? Un salute!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Eso parece la parte de arriba de la sede de AEBU ¿no?


No señor... es un edificio privado... (bienvenido Emilio!!!)



Nort said:


> ¿Puerto madero? :bash::lol::lol::lol:


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

No es Sayago... no es Lezica...


.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Prado


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

*Ahora si... no??*












.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> Prado


Prado... correcto... ahora si... el primero que tire y pegue las coordenadassssss



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh eso es otra cosa....que tramposo....:bash: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Tatito said:


> .


Aun nada ¿ Maroñas?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Millan y Reyes


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy buen acertijo Tatito, y el sujeto , precioso!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Muy buen acertijo Tatito, y el sujeto , precioso!!!


Gracias... y no arriesgás?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta que lindo tanque . No tengo ni idea por donde puede ser, tiro fruta Av Luis A de Herrera; guarda con el melónnnn.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

La rural del prado?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... esta lindo si... 

No es por L.A. de Herrera... no es Millán y Reyes...



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Tatito no me contestate Millan y Reyes


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Nort said:


> La rural del prado?


No... pero estás en el barrio... 



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Es un edificio de menos de 20 anios o mas?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Por Lucas Obes, Tatin?


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

El liceo Bauza? no se si es privado


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bulevar y Suarez


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Suarez y algo... Suarez...


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Coronel Alegre entre Silvestre Blanco y Charrua.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eso será el templo aurinegro, sede del primer partido de la historia de los mundiales ?? en Pocitos Nuevo ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahi va, Santi, de acuerdo !!! me parece que mejor te vas aprontando para subir !!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

edit


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

dígalo Cacho, dígalo !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajaj no no..tire La Union sobre la foto de fer...pero luego me vino un mareo por que falta adivinar la otra...

y ahora veo que ya lo habian acertado...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Che gente, miren que me debe dos ya ¿eh? Es decir van dos veces que emboco pero como no me conecto seguido pierdo mi chance de subir ¡Qué macana!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

suba Don Emilio suba!!! que el de fer está cocinado!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don Emilio, es que hace 15 horas y media que acertó, por eso decidimos subir mientras lo esperamos, pero encantado que pase a pagar lo que debe !!! vengase con lo suyo nomas !!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Si usted insisite, Don Cacho...

Acá va una mía


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mire que yo tambien insisto Don Emilio !!! Seria la Ciudad Vieja ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Obviamente Sr. Uruguay360


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que quieto que está este boliche... y yo que venía con el postre!















.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Emilio, dijiste que obviamente era Ciudad Vieja o que obviamente Uruguay360 te insistía?? jejeje



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Old City, oviously!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Fernando A said:


> Bueno
> Aqui traje unas medialunas


mejor no haberlas mostrado, de onda, digo hno:hno:hno:
me queres decir como hago yo ahora !!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Está muy quieto todo, nadie tira fruta


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola
Me escape del trabajo
un rato

Emilio...apareciste

Santi...Es como vos decis


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es una calle paralela a Sarandí o la misma Sarandí ? acera norte ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Emilio calle Buenos Aires ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será en Rincón esq Misiones, Emilio?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Si usted insisite, Don Cacho...
> 
> Acá va una mía


traigooo, como va Pablito ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Como anda Don Troesma, como van esos barcos de ladrillos?.

Le paso un mate .


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yo había adivinado la de Fernando, en Pocitos..

Ahí viene... Es fácil creo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy rico este mate Don Pablito, los barcos de ladrillos, lentos pero seguros, va a andar por su casa ahorita de tarde ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma ahora en un rato tengo que salir, pero ud tranqui que con don Lincoln tengo pa rato.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fenomeno. Santi, si no te parece mal te diria de terminar con el acertijo de Emilio y luego seguimos con el tuyo, a mi se me complica un poco... puede ser maestro ?  y despues le damos al suyo con todo .


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dale ok todo bn


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Calle piedras Sr Emilio?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Calle Washington ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

salud la barra!!!
me retiro por hoy...será hasta mañana!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chau Cacho !!! Y bue... si quiere Santi jugamos con el suyo...para mi facil no es ... epro tiro fruta, aeropuerto ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Pahhh !!!
Que relajo que se armo !!! :nuts:
Emilio se desaparecio otra vez .....

Bueno Si aparece Santi que conteste lo que le preguntaron porque Emilio no esta contestando nada y esto no se mueve.....No se puede dejar el boliche sin atender ....:nuts:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Santi....es el aeropuerto como te dijeron mas arriba ?....

Emilio... alguna de las calles que preguntamos en la cv puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

fernando.. si queres jugamos al tateti !!! Emilio fue reclamado por fuerzas superiores y lo retienen contra su voluntad, ya volverá... o no... 
Metemos una pizzita al horno Fer ? tengo panceta, aceitunas, morron, yo me voy a hacer una con huevo frito, no sé si usted me acompaha con una de estas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gueeeeennnnasssss, ¿en que andan?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

maestroooooooo !!!!! estamos por poner una pizza en el horno y con la extranha situacion de tener dos acertijos en danza pero los acertijantes (la acabo de inventar...jejej) no estan para hacerse cargo... usted no se subiria una de esos celebrados misterios que tan justa fama le han otorgado ??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acertijantes me encantó, me anoto para la pizza voy trayendo los vasos y las black`s.

Con mucho gusto subo algo, deme unos minutos ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

faltaba más maestro !!!! a jugaaaarrr !!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

PErdón, perdón, perdón... YA REGRESÉ


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahora me fijo bien los mensajes y les digo si alguno embocó. Un segundo


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Muyy bien
Yo tambien me sumo a las pizzas

Como es eso de que Emilio esta retendido por fuerzas superiores
El boliche es mas importante que todo lo demas.......no hay fuerza superior al boliche maestro...jeee jee:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> Emilio calle Buenos Aires ?


SIP. BUENOS AIRES


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aparecio Emilio ...:banana::banana:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> fernando.. si queres jugamos al tateti !!! Emilio fue reclamado por fuerzas superiores y lo retienen contra su voluntad, ya volverá... o no...


Jajajajajajaja:lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

La casa de la empleada ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Me gustó eso de "las fuerzas superiores"

Vas bien encaminado Fernando, los demás no le embocaron a la calle


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> La casa de la empleada ?


SÍ.

Aunque en realidad es el "Hogar" de la empleada. Matices nomás










DELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

No lo puedo creer 
Visite esa casa cuando era chico por que mi padre conocia a alguien y me acuerdo de los sotanos enormes que tenia.



Bueno que siga Santi si aparece asi nos descongestionamos un poco y le damos a las pizzas,:cheers:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Fernando, ¿que le parece si le damos continuidad al acertijo? .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno
Aca va


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si aparece Santi ..seguimos con el suyo....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

El leprosario de la Isla de Flores


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:Ahhh NOooo era muy facil !!!:lol:
Sigue usted Pablito


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vamo y vamo:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ancap?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Puede ser un puente ferroviario o algo por el estilo ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Algo ferroviario es Nando, no es ANCAP.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No es un puente?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bruto tanque !!! en penharol ??


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Es en el centro ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es el Centro, medianamente cerca...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Por Bulevar ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no, te alejas un poco...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Pahhh...No creo que lo conozca pero digamos que por el Cordon>


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Un poco mas abajo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es cierto, creo que a pesar de estar muy a la vista es poco conocida, yo la descubri hace unos meses... y tiene la misma tecnica que utilizara el arquitecto del Indio y de Assimakos de Avda Italia y Mataojo, la fabrica de alfombras, Arq Caprario. no lo he visto en ningun otro lugar. Fer, me voy a dormir, la seguimos manhana si te parece, vos apagas las luces ? Una abrazo. y te dejo una ultima pista asi no te dejo rengo y te entretenes buscando ...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Y es la misma técnica también del edificio de El Indio ¿no?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si eso parece.....esa fue la trampita jee jee:lol::lol::lol:

En la Aguada?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahi va, exactamente la misma, que como te decia solamente se la vi a Caprario y a este que no es arq sino constructor. Angel Sarubbo, no vi firma de arq. Buenas noches y felices busquedas.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Mas abajo del Cordon ...hacia la Aguada...o hacia la rambla..?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola gente, hacia la rambla...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guennassss, ¿como le va troesma?. En la rambla... ¿del Buceo?.

Le paso un mate.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Al sur del COrdon, no es en la rambla
gracias por ese matecito, fijese que tenemos medialunas...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Es a la altura de Minas ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Puede ser por isla de Flores ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon Fer, habia ido a la feria... Es a la altura de Minas, correcto, bien buscado !!! un poquito mas arriba de Isla de FLores, proxima aproximacion se la damos por buena (si directamente no le pegan..) Apenas un detalle, me fijé y es esquina Magallanes...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Canelones y Magallanes ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es Durazno y Magallanes, se la damos por muy buena Fer ! vengase con lo suyo... vio las medialunas ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Te deschavo el 1672...jee jee
ya busco


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Larobi said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Tengo un amigo sabio que dice:
> 
> ...


^^ :lol::lol::lol: Esa es sabiduría de verdad... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Estoy aca sentadito en la barra !!!!


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Tatito said:


> No es por el Prado Nort... es más acá (?) jejeje
> 
> 
> Y el Troésma?? Salió?? Esto ya no se puede... todo el mundo entra y sale del Boliche sin avisar y sin decir adonde va... todo mal... vamos a poner un reloj tarjetero en la puerta y los vamos a tener a todos controladitos!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> ...



¿Belvedere?

Alguna vez lo voy a sacar y me voy a vengar de Troesma jajaajaja


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... el "acá" era trampa, por eso puse el (?), vivo en Belvedere pero ahora mismo estoy en el Centro... mas "acá"... jejeje


Troésma... que hace sentado en la barra y no dice nada?? 



.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Jejeje... el "acá" era trampa, por eso puse el (?), vivo en Belvedere pero ahora mismo estoy en el Centro... mas "acá"... jejeje
> 
> 
> Troésma... que hace sentado en la barra y no dice nada??
> ...



Jaja estas jugando conmigo 

uy ya encontre a Troesma!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nort said:


> ¿Belvedere?
> 
> Alguna vez lo voy a sacar y me voy a vengar de Troesma jajaajaja


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Peeero yo porque ??? si el acertijo es de Tatito !!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^ Esa es la actitúd Nort... jeje
> 
> 
> A ver...
> ...


Traigooooo !!!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Juasssssssssss!!! te vas a mandar todas esas papas fritas??? Dejalas y tirá al arco, dale, vos seguramente sabés la respuesta!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: Peeero yo porque ??? si el acertijo es de Tatito !!!!:banana::banana:


Jaja si pero cuando pusé mi primer imagen me lo sacaste de una y por eso me voy a vengar jajajaja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me dijiste que Agraciada era correcta Tatito ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Me dijiste que Agraciada era correcta Tatito ?


Exacto Troésma... es por la querida Agraciada... 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me tiene confundido.. seria la acera derecha yendo hacia afuera ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Exactamemte... exactamente la acera contraria. :cheers:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

peeero Tatito, lo ven caido y le pegan en el suelo !!!:lol::lol::lol: vuelvo en un rato voy hasta ahi a vichar cual es y le digo, esuina Larrobla o Gil no sera no ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... es como decía Cacho ayer o antes de ayer... el Troésma nos tiene revolcados con su acertijo y nos deja levantar... jejejeje

Esto es más una lucha libre que un juego de acertijos :lol::lol:


No es por ahí... como le dije a Nort, véngasé más acá 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guennnaaaaassss, ¿que hacía don Tatito fotografiando las chimeneas del edificio Zecchi en Agraciada esq. Gral Caraballo?. Arruinandome un acertijo seguramente :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :lol::lol::lol: La tenías vista para fotografiar o la tenias ya en los archivos?? Te la saqué!!! Bueh... perdón... me desquité aquella del Centro Cívico de la Costa... :lol::lol:

Este es el edificio exactamente... sólo que las chimeneas se vén si caminás dos o tres pasos más... no las saqué en esa foto así no me arruinaban el juego... 











Avanti!!!



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hoy iba para Sudel, parado por Agraciada las observaba y pensaba que estaban lindas para un acertijo. Ya subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te amo !!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Qué lindo que ese edificio "ame"


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¿Venderán "amo"rtiguadores?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: No es nada de lo que han indicado, le paso un mate troesma.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¿Serán "amo"blamientos?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Emilio, no es el inicio de la pablabra o sigla en este caso.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> A ver...


Me parece que lo vamos ausar un rato


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es un nombre propio? no sé si me quiere contestar o pore ahora se lo reserva (yo lo entenderia) la acepto unos matecitos, vio las medialunas que hizo Percy ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, no es un nombre propio. Es parte de la sigla de una industria.

Las medialunas estaban espectaculares .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

En su zona de influencia ? digamos Bella Vista , Aguada y adyacencias ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aguada es correcto troesma.

La salsa para la pizza está pronta, ¿le pidió al Percy la mozzarella?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No habra posibilidad de alguna ampliacion visual maestro ?? jeje


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Deme unos minutos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

perfecto, mientras yo me aplico al milenario arte de la panificacion, o mejor dicho, de la pizzificacion !. ya vuelvo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pizzifique, pizzifique...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Queda por Av. agraciada?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

San Ramon ? 
Un molino ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Avda San MArtin ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Un molino es correcto, lo demás no .

¿Ta pronta la masa troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii, pronta, ahora sacamos la salsa y pronto. Como siempre...tomate, ajo, orégano, verdad ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> Percy se esta demorando che....fijate si no esta borracho por ahi atras...:lol:


Nooo, Percy nos dijo que ra abstemio !!!
Espero que puedas venir en algun momento! 
Veremos que opina el maestro de las nuevas respuestas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, andan lejos con estas últimas ubicaciones Troesma y Nando.

El Percy fue hasta el 24 horas porque se nos terminó el vino...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh...entonces me quedo mas tranquilo

pero me tienen a pico seco y usted que no convida el tinto....je jee:lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno,,,,,digamos en Carrasco


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Iglesia del Corodn Pablito ? ahhh me parecia lo de Percy!!! che lavate la boca pa hablar del Percy !!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tampoco Nando, vaya para el W.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

en el cerro


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para Salvaje !!! de carrasco al cerro !!! si estabamos bien los dos cuando dijimos ciudad vieja y rivera es porque esta en algun punto en el medio ! o mas o menos ... 
No me diga que en la iglesia de Cassinoni y Chana, supongo que no sino me hubiera dicho algo mas...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Troesma ...me parece que el que esta borracho es usted ..
Se esta mandando ese tinto y no convida y ahora dice que andabamos bien con nuestras pistas....Pablito dijo que no estabamos cerca.....verdad Pablito...aflojele al tinto...y a ver si convida un poco por que yo estoy esperando a Percy y usted se esta mandando sus tintos....eso no es justo!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Así es Don Nando, es en el Cerro, dígame la ubicación .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Primero vamos a darle unas pizza al Troesma que esta con el estomago vacio y le va a caer mal. el vino....jee jee:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acá le sirvo el tinto Don Nando:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

En la calle Bogota


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh ....Ya era hora Pablito ...muchas gracias........El Troesma estaba arrinconado con su tinto y yyooo ??


ya era hora Pablito..gracias :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Correcto Don Nando enfrente a la Plaza de los Inmigrantes.

Avanti...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aqui esta la pizza


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno ..voy a buscar algo y vuelvo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> No, andan lejos con estas últimas ubicaciones Troesma y Nando.
> 
> El Percy fue hasta el 24 horas porque se nos terminó el vino...


Juuuaaaa !!! yo lei : No andan lejos con estas dos ... Me encantó la explicacion sesuda que le di a Fernando !!:lol::lol:

Perdone Don Fer !!!! hic hic, ganó el manya !!!! vamo el Penha pa todo el mundo, hic !! 2 a 1 con 10 hombres !!!!

:cheers::cheers:Sirvase, asi no me hace mal solamente a mi


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno...Este creo que es facil


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Me sirvo...muchas gracias Uru :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:banana::banana::banana:Felicitaciones.....Por lo menos es de los buenos !!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vió ?? La verdad es que no lo ubico... en algun parque Fer ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fernando A said:


> Bueno...Este creo que es facil


Traigo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno me voy a apolillar, triste porque marchó mi cuadro . Bueno, igual jugaban por lo caramelos así que no importa mucho .

¿Troesma ud. cierra?.

Don Nando y Don Cacho, faltan 10 páginas para cerrar el boliche así que vayan pensando como va a ser la inauguración del próximo que a uno de ustedes dos les va a tocar .

Ta mañana...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno Pablito....buenas noches y ya vamo' a ver como inauguramos...
No Troesma no es en un parque...esta un poco hacia afuera de la ciudad


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che gente.. no se puede creer... liquidamos un Adivina en pocos dias, lo hicimos carozo enseguida ! Sera el Saint Bois? Ahio va , vayan viendo quien de ustedes abre el proximo...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si Troesma es el Saint bois.....usted sigue


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno Fer, te dejo este de deberes y me voy a leer un rato, mientras liquidamos el Caballero... manhana la seguiremos . Un abrazo grande a unos kilometritos de distancia...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Un abrazo 
buenas noches


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

zona costera ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mmmnno... pero es al sur de Avda Italia, y ese es un buen dato para empezar, no ? Ahora sí, buenas noches amigo.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Parque Batlle ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Prepare unos panqueques de dulce de leche para el desayuno


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que nivel !!! le voy a aceptar unos 10 ó 12 nomás... No es Parque Batlle...buenos dias Fer...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenos dias...

Por Propios...?


Sirvase nomas Troesma


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Como le pondremos al siguiente boliche?

Chivito de platino juajuajuajaja


¿el prado?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nort said:


> Como le pondremos al siguiente boliche?
> 
> Chivito de platino juajuajuajaja


Juaaa!! podria ser !!! Ni prado ni por Propios , Nort, acordate que dije que era al sur de Avda Italia...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Por Solano Lopez


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siiii, por Solano Lopez...podria dar alguna aproximacion mayor...? que es ? donde ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

la escuela Jose Figueira en Solano Lopez y Solferino


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Garibaldi y Bulevar?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Volvi gente....Pablito yo tambien quiero una cervez please....1

Sera por Buceo ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es por el centro, pero no tan lejos de alli...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

En la Aguada Troesma ?


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Vuelvo a preguntar, Garibaldi y Bulevar? Bulevar España y Bulevar Artigas?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, es barrio costero...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Traigo y pregunto, ¿Ciudad Vieja, Barrio Sur?.



uruguay360 said:


> A ver si so lo saca al redondel...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Palermo ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Santi, perdon, no habia visto tu pregunta... cerca de Palermo.. un poco mas afuera...
Ni ciudad vieja ni barrio sur... ahora ampliamos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A veeerrrr...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Podrá ser por Gonzalo Ramirez en el Parque Rodó?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si maestro, es por Gonzalo Ramirez, quiere aportar la esquina ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será Gaboto o Emilio Furgoni?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, un poquito antes, entre Pablo de Maria y Herrera y Reissig, muy bueno lo suyo como siempre. Su turno Pablito ! Esa casa es conocida como Vivienda Sica.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo troesma, ya subo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿A ver que dicen?.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno ...a mi ya me dio hambre Pablito
Que tal una pizza ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

UUyy ....donde es eso ?
Sera por el centro ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero Don Nando siempre tan atento Ud, muchas gracias .


No es en el Centro.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Puede ser la comercial ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Fer, a unos kilometros de alli...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, esta sin dar vuelta.!!1 como puede pensar eso?? uno tiene sentimentos tambien !!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Muy bien, muy bien; ¿troesma nos dio vuelta la foto?.


jaaa jaa Yo le iba a pregutnar lo mismo...je je


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Juaaaa !! la iba a dar vuelta pero los arboles del costado me delataban!!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

para el Este ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Siii ya habia visto los arboles ...jee jee


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No la diste vuelta, ¡pero no logro darme cuenta donde es! hno:.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Traigoooo



uruguay360 said:


> Opaaa!!! hoy estoy clarito !!! bueno, a ver esta, toy regalando la fruta !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, Fer, no es para el este, mas bien ligeramente volcado al oeste, y dije ligeramente.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hospital Italiano


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop, mas al oeste...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che Pablito, me parece que Fer esta con la misma adiccion que nos agarro a nosotros cuando empezamos, no ? y no es que a nosotros se nos haya ido... Ahora don Fernando, vio que esto es adictivo, no ?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si...Troesma...asi es.....y usted cree que no tengo cosas que hacer?,....jee jee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pah si esto es hiper adictivo, al W. Voy a decir un disparate, ¿por Agraciada?.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Digamos Ministerio de Salud publica
Edit...no.. volvi a mirar la foto y es una animalada
es por 18 ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Va mas cerca Pablito, a pocas cuadras de Agraciada...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Puede ser el edificio de Laja en la calle San Martín?.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Por Fernandes Crespo ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fernando, estamos por completar la última página de este boliche. Así que como es tradición entre los asiduos participantes del Adiviná, queríamos solicitarte que estés atento cuando falten cuatro o cinco post (o sea cuando estemos en el post 995) a fin de que seas vos quien inaugure el nuevo boliche; creando el hilo correspondiente . 
¿No se si fui claro ?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es muy probable Pablito, pero no se cual es, podria dar algun otro dato ? como veras no es fernandez crespo Fer


----------

